# Savage VS Marlin



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

I am purchasing a .22wmr and I am not sure which rifle to buy. There is a savage 93 bolt action with a SS heavy barrel and Wood stock with a thumb hole. The other rifle was a marlin bolt action .22wmr, It has a blued barrel and walnut stock. there is a pretty big price difference but is it worth the extra $ to buy the savage? This is going to be a plinking gun and coyote killer but I still don't want to sacrifice accuracy. I really like the savage but I am having a hard time justifying the extra $ and thinking it may be better to buy the cheaper gun with a better scope.


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

The Savage accu trigger is hard to beat. especially if you are shooting long range. A tough trigger will certainly influence your long range accuracy. I think you can get a Savage 22mag scope combo for about 200.00 at Wall mart. I personally think the heavy barrel (HB) is an overkill if you intend to hunt with it. It may hold a pattern longer at the bench with repeated firing but when a single or double shot in the field is norm, the accuracy between a HB and a standard barrel is identical. Good luck and enjoy your new toy.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Pretty much what whitetail said.... The heavy barrel really aint doing much.... Anyhow Marlin does make good guns,(I own 3) especially for the price. There triggers arent great but they arent bad. I change the springs out to make them a little softer... Either way you go, i think you will be happy.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

The marlin x series is very sweet. Adjustable trigger and smooth, no slop at all.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sixgun4866 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think if you compare simular guns (blued to blued and stock to stock) you will find the price difference to be minimal between the two.


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

Marlin has their adjustable trigger available on their rimfire rifles now. It's basically the same as the accu-trigger, so I wouldn't let the trigger sway your vote any. I've only heard good things about Marlin's X series rifles, but I don't know how that translates to their rimfires. I have a Savage bolt action .22lr with the accu-trigger and it's a tack driver.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I have several Savage and Marlin's in both .22LR and .22 Mag that I have won at different CBM dinner raffles. And although I love my grandfathers (*Both of mine had one!) very old inherited/heirloom Model 60's for plinking and squirrels my favorite to look at and shoot is my Marlin 983S. It's the best $10.00 I ever spent!


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with the above posts... I too like Savage, but Marlin is as good.. Between the two you described, myself I like the SS Savage, if you can swing the extra $$.. good luck,


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I have a Marlin 925m and love it. Once I got the scope dialed in it's been dead on every time. If you are going to hunt the gun then do you really want the bull barrel? You might not like it som much once you carry it for a couple of miles. I have to say that I have been eyeing a Savage .22lr bolt with accu-trigger. I have only heard good things about them.


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds like I may end up with the marlin for $150. Im buying it from a guy at work who bought it and only shot it a couple times. I might tell him that I want to test drive it first.


----------

